# BULLETIN BOARD UPDATE



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Dear members -

On March 2nd, the bulletin board will be shutting down for the weekend. We will be moving all the data into the new board and plan to have it completed by Monday. There are still some import conflicts with the Polls and Private Messages. I advise that you make a copy of any important information that may be stored in either of these two sources. The information may not make it to the new board.

Please bear with us during this transition. The first priority is to get the functionality of the board working in all areas. I will then work to develop the look and feel of it. I look forward to taking site to the next level. I thank those of you who have supported this site with your time and money and who have helped make it into the largest online beekeeping community!

Regards,
Barry


----------

